# giving up growth



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been on hgh by Europharma for 5 months now doing 3.3ius every day without fail, and i have seen no benifits at all, everyone says the magic happens after 6 months, so am i shooting myself in the foot by giving up now? Am i just about to see some fat loss/well being?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I tried Hgh for a few months at 4 iu ed and was pretty dissapointed

But I dropped 1 stone of water in 2 weeks and had abs upon stopping.

I'm unsure if that was down to gh, cycle or diet improvements I'd made.

Anyway the agony cts keeps me away


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Look in the HGH forum on here and you will find good answers.... Are you sure you don't have bunk gear?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all i can say is that what you have been using is fake or underdosed mate.....although GH does not create massive changes you should of noticed some thing in those months...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

paul - all I got was terrible cts - leading me to believe it was active gh??

but didn't do wonders for me..

certainly all the "fountain of youth" articles i read where it thickened collagen, got rid of wrinkles, increased sex drive etc - was all rubbish ime..

Do you find it all true? I have generic greens from a reliable source (i thought lol)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well CTS is an indication you was using more than your body cold handle i think this was why you lost so much water afterwards.....the results of GH alone(without Slin) are subtle i use Kabi pens at 7.2iu EOD and find i have all what you have mentioned above......to be honest if all you can get or want to get is generics then i would buy peptides instead as these will release your own natural GH....


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, it could well be underdosed, but i doubt it's fake.

Maybe i'm just not at a good enough level or low enough bf to reap the rewards, but for whatever reason i think i'll stop as money is tight now.

Any more thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well CTS is an indication you was using more than your body cold handle i think this was why you lost so much water afterwards.....the results of GH alone(without Slin) are subtle i use Kabi pens at 7.2iu EOD and find i have all what you have mentioned above......to be honest if all you can get or want to get is generics then i would buy peptides instead as these will release your own natural GH....


so in essense what you are saying (reading between the lines) is that generics are not great and one of the labs gh is the only way to go?

i would like to have some decent gh benefits and would be prepared to source decent brands (rather than just waste money on guff)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> so in essense what you are saying (reading between the lines) is that generics are not great and one of the labs gh is the only way to go?
> 
> i would like to have some decent gh benefits and would be prepared to source decent brands (rather than just waste money on guff)


no mate as you must know by now i tend not to beat around the bush so there is no reading between the lines  no UG lab GH is anything more than relabelled generic GH, i have used it in the past and it has worked.....all i am saying is that if you want to use GH then use something like Hyge or ansomone or even better use Pharma GH like i am using.....failing that peptides are the best alternative.....i am currently using GH on training days and Clinical grade peptides on non training days with great effect.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks paul,


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I use gh daily. I've tried various doses with varying positive results. In the spring, at 8iu (1x per day), it was unbearable, but it really got rid of visceral fat, along with the help of methyltren. For the last 2 months at 3iu (1x per day), I still maintain low fat while off-cycle. So I know it works, cuz I know how I look when I take nothing. Now, with the insulin protocol as outlined by kingprop on this site, I am going to 2iu 2x per day with the insulin shots. I expect the extra iu will work a little better.

So, I say, if you have quality gh, don't give up. By itself, it takes time. As to most of the other "benefits", forget them. My hair is still graying, my facial lines (from happiness, of course) are still being etched, sex drive hasn't changed - only androgens help that. However, it probably does help with bone health, tissue healing, etc.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I tried Hgh for a few months at 4 iu ed and was pretty dissapointed
> 
> But I dropped 1 stone of water in 2 weeks and had abs upon stopping.
> 
> ...


So do you think i'd lose some water (cut up) when i stop?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

4 days off hgh now and i feel fine, don't know if it's water or fat but i'm looking alot better, gonna have to put a new and improved avi up soon!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Been a good few weeks now since i stopped and i feel alot better, weird ah!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

So HGH doesn't seem to be quite the wonderdrug its been made out to be having read this thread. The side of HGH that interests me is its ability to improve joint health, is this a reality or fable?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Andrewgenic said:


> So HGH doesn't seem to be quite the wonderdrug its been made out to be having read this thread. The side of HGH that interests me is its ability to improve joint health, is this a reality or fable?


I was advised NOT to use it as you cant gaurantee results off it. Its expensive as fu*k as well..


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> I was advised NOT to use it as you cant gaurantee results off it. Its expensive as fu*k as well..


Yeah tbh the price has always put me off plus as you say there never seems to be any real evidence that it does a great deal at normal doses.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I know a lot of people that say they have had great results from it, but i didn't.

I don't seem to respond well to much though, remember this is just my view, many other people swear by it, maybe mine was fake or underdosed, either way i've just blown a grand!

I'm now on test 250 ew and a bit of adex and hcg and have never felt better in my whole time taking gear! little is better!


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I have done about 2 months of 5 iu's every day and the main issue for me was pains in the joints in my hands. I use a punch pag for cardio and I have not done any since starting it as it hurt too much. It did however give me extra energy and increase my sex drive but only for a short while after injecting. I will probably scrap it for a while and try some IGF-1 as to be honest nothing gets close to a test tren cycle for me. the rest is just playing.


----------

